# REasonably priced water resistant vanity unit?



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just wondered if anyone can help me with a problem.
I have a wall hung basin/vanity unit in the bathroom which the vanity unit is made of melamine board. 
It's only 2.5 years old but the moisture in the bathroom has pentrated the melamine (through the edges) and started to ruin the unit.

This is the unit I have:

https://www.bathroomtakeaway.com/uk/milton-walnut-600mm-wall-hung-vanity-unit-basin/

I've had a look online and 99% of the units that are of reasonable value seem to be made of the same melamine material.
I'm looking for something that's water/moisture resistant in the same walnut look.

Can anyone recommend a water resistant unit?
Or is there a way I can seal the edges on a new melanite unit (without making it look naff)?

Thanks


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

What about speaking to a local joiner and ask to have one made from marine ply?

I have some shelves in the garage, it's a pre-fab garage and let's in the odd drip through the roof. As such, I get condensation on all the bottles etc. 

2 small chipboard shelves have bowed in the middle. They hold very little weight, yet the moisture has got in and caused this. 

The 2 6ft long marine ply shelves areas straight and as solid as they were the day I put them up (probably 6-8 months now).


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Paying a joiner means that the cost will shoot right up. 
I think I could make the carcass and replace the front of the drawer (while keeping the rest of the drawer and soft close mechanism.
The issue is finding the materials (I'd like to keep the American walnut finish). The real stuff isn't cheap and i'd want all the pieces cut to size professionally to keep the finish on point.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

You could get walnut faced ply, cut and you can then seal it and maintain / re-seal as appropriate, but sounds like you don’t have the equipment to cut it perfectly, so you’ll have to add in costs of getting it cut - you might be able to find a local timber merchant that stocks it and can / will cut it ? Be prepared though, you may end up buying a full sheet...

Hope you get it sorted, as I think it’ll potentially look even better :thumb:


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

I was wondering, what if I buy a replacement vanity unit (in the same melamine material) and seal it with some sort of water resistant coating (paying particular attention on the edges where water seems to penetrate)?

Alternatively there is peel & stick wood veneer:

https://www.thewoodveneerhub.co.uk/...ts/american-walnut-peel-and-stick-wood-veneer

I could apply this to some plywood?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

kh904 said:


> I was wondering, what if I buy a replacement vanity unit (in the same melamine material) and seal it with some sort of water resistant coating (paying particular attention on the edges where water seems to penetrate)?
> 
> Alternatively there is peel & stick wood veneer:
> 
> ...


You could, but I'm not sure it would work out much cheaper than buying one already laminated with the veneer (by the time you factor in the cost of a quality ply) and as it's not laminated on, just stuck on, I'd suspect it would lift at some point with the moisture present...


----------

